# Walnut nut buyer ?



## Brushwacker (Sep 28, 2006)

Does anyone know of any one buying black walnuts in the hull, in or near northwest Indiana?


----------



## Swannie (Sep 28, 2006)

Brushwacker, Go to the link below and click on their buying stations to see if they have one close to you.

Swannie



http://www.black-walnuts.com/page.asp?category=growing&subcategory=cropupdate


----------



## begleytree (Sep 28, 2006)

Huh! clicked the link just for fun. Turns out the feed store I get feed from 2X a week is a hulling station. Who knew?
-Ralph


----------



## Mike Barcaskey (Sep 28, 2006)

$13 a hunderwieght after hulling isn't much, though I guess they will buy all you have.
I've gotten a lot more $ when selling them to folks who want to plant them.
but then they are only buying a bushel or two at a time


----------



## theXman (Sep 28, 2006)

no, that doesn't seem like much at all.

looked at the site. interesting...

i looked at what they sell too. they also will sell black walnuts still in the shell, but look what they sell them for, $9.25 for 5 pounds! That $185.00 for 100 lbs. and they are only paying us $13.00. What a mark up! yeah, they take the husks off, but still....


----------



## begleytree (Sep 28, 2006)

theXman said:


> no, that doesn't seem like much at all.
> (snip)
> they are only paying us $13.00. What a mark up! yeah, they take the husks off, but still....



the price sure doesn't stop folks from doing it though! a month from now there will be dozens of folks out with full pickup loads asking to pickup your walnuts. price is about on par with cutting burley or putting in hay. work hard all day for $30.
not me. better off fishin, huntin, or f???ing!
-Ralph


----------



## Brushwacker (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanks Swannie. I usually sell to the state tree nursery and get $3 a bushel in the hull,that equals 2 five gallon bucket fulls. I called them yesterday and they said they are done buying this year already. I didn't even pick mine up this year yet.


----------

